# Advice on Gamo...or...RWS



## backyardkilla (Jul 5, 2007)

Im searching for a pellet gun to get rid of squirrels in my backyard. My budget is anything under 230 and I need the gun to be accurate from atleast 50 yards. Right now the Gamo Varmit Hunter is my number one pick because it looks awesome and got many good reviews, but I know many people hate Gamo's. Should I get the Gamo because it looks cool or go with the more boring RWS because I've heard it has better quality, and which RWS.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I have both branbs the orings alwas break in my gamo's.but like both brands rws is beter


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

They're both good, just get what you want. I have a Gamo, and I would also have an RWS if I hadn't left for the military this January. Just pick the one you want more, and you'll be fine. You can't go wrong with either company.

:sniper:


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

My favorite little varmint rifle which I think has the best bang for the buck, and I am not really that educated in all of this as I have only shot a .177 and 22lr for small game, but I have been very happy with my 120$ Ruger 10/22 and it is extremely accurate for me. I use it with just the iron sights and have no problems at all taking rabbits out at 60+ yards.

2 cents,
.m


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have the hunter extreme I love it. Gamo makes a pellet rifle called the whisper. It is 1000 fps with half the noise of regular pellet rifles. It has a noise reducer on the end of the barrel (if you have neighbors). The extreme with low grain lead all the way to the PBA ammo it's quite loud. Once you break the sound barrier (around 1120fps) the noise just about doubles. But most rifles @ 1000 fps will not break that. I know the PBA boasts it will make the 1000fps around 1200fps. But I haven't noticed on my friends rifle. I have noticed that when you do break the sound barrier the pellet is very unstable. It tumbles very quickly. (Due to transonic shock wave). A few of the pellets I have shot at 35 yards actually cut the paper sideways.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

if you got that much cash definatly the rws 
I own the model 32 rws 22 callaber works like a charm
the 22 cal drops more at long range but thats never stopped me from aiming up an inch or two.
and yes the rws rifles are great Quality


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

Go with the RWS... there aren't many Diana air rifles that are bad.

Heck over here in Iraq i use an RWS 350 Magnum to shoot alot of pidgeons as well as large crows.

But yes my vote would be the RWS... you wont be sorry


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

RWS 350 MAGNUM .22 does a number on crows, bushey tails, starlings & rabbits here in VT. I would go with the RWS over Gamo. you won't be sorry dude!


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

dang that 350 rws is a nice rifle it almost seems overkill though

I have the model 34 22cal :rock:


----------

